# How do Halos Work?



## Targatheory (May 18, 2005)

For the B14, how do the standard Ebay Halos work? There are two light bulbs right? Ok, so start car, turn light switch one click, this SHOULD be fog lights word? Well 97 has no fog lights, so what does it do? Well, turn the switch all the way (2nd click) and it should turn the headlights on to normal, daily driving light right? Which of the halos on the headlights turn on when the light switch is turned up all the way? The inside lights? The outside lights? Both at a medium brightness? Then you turn on the High Beams. How does the halo work then? Does one halo turn off, while the other brighter one turns on? Or do they BOTH turn on, at full blast? And while we're at it, I've read the threads and searched, but...Why dont companies just make Halos that will actually fit our cars without modding them? Whats so hard about making halos that we just snap in, bolt on, and plug into the car, without having to buy adapters....and harnesses....jesus, I want to do it, But it just seems like so much trouble, and even some, they dont even fit right. Also whats the difference between Liuspeed's Halos and onepieces, and Ebays?


----------



## bp_200sx_se-r (May 4, 2005)

first click is ur running lights, fogs are a different switch. the outside beams turn on with second click and are ur normal lights. the middle lights are the high beams. the halos work differently, its all about how u hook them up. i hooked mine up to my running lights so they come on even with that first click. they dont turn off when the high beams are on but u cant really tell anyways. when ur brights are on the normal beam is cut off. the angel eye (or halo) has a power and ground sepereate from the lights so u can hook them up to any power source that has a toggle. hope that helps.


----------



## Targatheory (May 18, 2005)

Wow I kinda got that...So are there 3 different lights? Outside, Inside, Haloring which surround the Inside? Ok....So what is the normal, stock way of using these headlights. Like if I were to put it straight into my car without tampering with the wiring, how would it work?


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

First click should only turn on your corner lights and tail lights. Second click low beams would turn on the outside set and give you the option to turn on the fogs (that's how mine is). Second click with hi beams should turn on the inner lights and turn off the outer lights and fog lights. When your brights are on they should be the only two bulbs lit except the corners which will be on for all settings. The halos I don't know about. Thats just how my stock 98 w/fogs works.


----------



## infazorak (Jun 18, 2005)

bp_200sx_se-r said:


> first click is ur running lights, fogs are a different switch. the outside beams turn on with second click and are ur normal lights. the middle lights are the high beams. the halos work differently, its all about how u hook them up. i hooked mine up to my running lights so they come on even with that first click. they dont turn off when the high beams are on but u cant really tell anyways. when ur brights are on the normal beam is cut off. the angel eye (or halo) has a power and ground sepereate from the lights so u can hook them up to any power source that has a toggle. hope that helps.


So the way you have them rigged then, in theory, do the halos blink when you hit your turn-signal under any condition at all? I'd like this to happen on my Sentra. Think it'd look pimp. 

Thanks.
*Zorak Out.*


----------

